# My lastest Vape Gear



## Mario (15/10/14)

What u all think
Never new copper hits this good 
My Tugboat should be arriving tomorrow (Thanks VapeClub) @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/10/14)

Boss!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/10/14)

looking good @Mario


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/14)

That's hot


----------



## Mario (15/10/14)

Thanks!!!
I cant put it down.My poor Hana clone is giving me the evil eye


----------



## pimcowboy (15/10/14)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (15/10/14)

The tits!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

